# Numpad vom Booten an aktivieren

## belbono

Hi,

die Suche hier war relativ erfolglos, scheinbar hab also wieder ma nur ich son Problem   :Very Happy: 

Es geht darum, dass nach dem Booten mein Numpad zwar aktiviert is (also für Zahlen) aber beim Tippen keine Zahlen erscheinen.

Drück ich dann auf die Num-Taste bleibt die Lampe an und nichts passiert. Drück ich nochma geht se aus und beim dritten drücken geht die Lampe an und ich kann das Pad zum eintippen von Zahlen verwenden.

Ich würd gern ma wissen was ich tun muss, um von Anfang an schon Zahlen eintippen zu können.

In den Keyboard Optionen hab ich bisher nichts gefunden bzw. weiß auch nich ganz wonach ich dort suchen müsste.

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

MfG

bel

----------

## disi

Es gibt eine BIOS Einstellung dafuer   :Smile: 

----------

## belbono

hm aber unter dem nativen windows system hab ich das problem nich ..... 

nagut ich schau mal .... bin nur halt irritiert weil ich den Knopf 3 ma drücken muss, ehe ich mit dem Pad Zahlen tippen kann. Das sah halt so eher nach ner Verwirrung im System aus

----------

## disi

Also wie gesagt, normal stellt man das im BIOS um. 

Trotzdem klingt das seltsam bei Dir.

Bootest du ins KDE? Ich selbst benutze nur GTK basierende Desktops. Es scheint da in KDE Einstellungen zu geben...

/edit: guck mal hier: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Numlock

----------

## 69719

Ich kenne das Problem, ist mir aber relativ egal, man muß sich ja nicht an kleinigkeiten aufhängen aber probier mal /etc/init.d/numlock bei hochfahren zu starten.

----------

## Martux

numlockx emergen und in /etc/conf.d/local eintragen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## sicus

@belbono:

Deiner Signatur entnehme ich daß du gnome benutzt. schau mal in gconf nach:

/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-[hostname]/0

dort ist der eintrag "numlock_on" zu finden. mach da mal einen haken hin.

unter

/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/

gibts noch den eintrag "remember_numlock_state", damit kannst evtl. auch was anfangen.

ich habbeide optionen an, numlock ist nach dem login immer aktiviert.

----------

